# What age did you retire ..did you retire early ..



## Elina

I Retired at 59 ..my retirement age by the time i get to it will have increased from 66 to 67 ..I Had no intention of working to that age , my health came first .


----------



## Nathan

I also retired at age 59, a couple months short of turning 60.  A month afterwards I started a new treatment program, the side affects of which would have probably caused me to miss much work.  I enjoyed a couple years doing the retired thing, but I felt like I left a piece of my life behind, so I hired on with another agency, doing the same line of work.      Finally, at age 65 I decided to wrap my head around the complexities of Social Security...turns out, wasn't that _complex_ to understand, just fear of the unknown.  <shrugs>


----------



## StillLearning

I retired at 59 because of health issues also. I had short term and long term disability but working with county about disability wasn’t easy. So I took a nick in my pension and retired. After 3-4 months and a few medical procedures I was back up and running. Started taking care of grandkids full time and the best job ever! I missed out on so much working full time when my kids were young.


----------



## hollydolly

62.. because of health issues.. sick of my Job...


----------



## ronaldj

unemployed at 59, took small pension at 60, ss at 62, never looked back enjoyed every minute....am now 70, I did work part time at the local hardware from 62-66.


----------



## Alligatorob

I began retiring a few years ago, but it is not complete yet.  I am an independent consulting engineer with several clients, trying to wind down.  Have been doing less and less each year.

I am now 69, my goal is to be completely retired when I turn 70, this fall.


----------



## Gaer

No, I worked until after my husband died.  He died suddenly and in my arms.
I was in shock and could not smile or converse with people.
Didn't know when I would burst into tears. (and I did)
This didn't work as I had to interact with the public.
Didn't retire.  Just left a note that I wasn't returning and left!
I didn't know if I had enough money to survive or anything.  Didn't care.
Not a monetary decision.  I always do what I am most afraid to do. and take risks.


----------



## Purwell

Worked until I was 72, would have carried on if I had not fallen ill.


----------



## Kika

OMG...I seem to be the outlier here!  I retired at 72 1/2.  I really loved my job. Then we had a huge change in upper management, and after about 2 yrs of that I had enough.   I retired just about a year before covid.  I managed to get a few nice trips in and returned from my last one less than a week before lockdown in March of 2020.    I worked in healthcare, so the timing worked out well for me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Technically I retired at age 50, twenty three days before my 51st birthday. Since I had to use the last of my vacation time, my last working day was a week before my official retirement date. Blessedly the State based my pension on being 51. There was a 4% reduction for each year below age 55. I retired for health reasons too, also because my mother who was up there in age and needed more attention and care.

Oh and @hollydolly's reply reminded me. I really liked my work but was *so* tired of management.


----------



## J-Kat

I retired at age 54. I worked for a state agency and the state offered a monetary incentive for people who were eligible to retire to do so.  I was ready.  I was in an administrative job that I didn't want and didn't enjoy.  Tired of the daily grind, answering to people in the state office who had no history or knowledge of the programs they were tasked to oversee, doing more with less, personnel problems, etc.  I got a nice pension and the state continued to pay for my health insurance.  I stayed at home for a couple of years and decided to do some part time work with home health.  I did that until about three years ago and decided I had had enough.  I started drawing my SS at age 67 and that combined with my pension enables me to live quite comfortably.  I enjoy staying at home and puttering around with the dog.


----------



## jujube

I retired at 62 1/2.  I had planned on working til 66 but I met a guy who was retired, financially secure and wanted to travel around the US.  He didn't want to wait four years to start traveling.

I had a pension, so I retired and started drawing SS (my late husband's which was higher than mine as he had been older than me) and never looked back.  I've never regretted it.


----------



## JimBob1952

Alligatorob said:


> I began retiring a few years ago, but it is not complete yet.  I am an independent consulting engineer with several clients, trying to wind down.  Have been doing less and less each year.
> 
> I am now 69, my goal is to be completely retired when I turn 70, this fall.



I'm in the exact same situation as you.  I'm a marketing writer, also 69, turning 70 this fall.  Trying to wind down but just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in.  Still working 1/2 to 3/4 time.  I enjoy the work, most days, but I also enjoy other things, and I want to spend more time with my one year old grandson (whom I hope is the first of several).


----------



## Alligatorob

JimBob1952 said:


> Trying to wind down but just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in.


Funny how that works.  A couple of years ago I told all my clients that I would be retiring and needed to wind things down.  

Best marketing move of my career, I was deluged with requests to "just do this first".  Had to learn what doesn't come naturally to a consultant, saying no.


----------



## Knight

Was going to retire early at age 55 but the company made me an offer I couldn't refuse so retired 26 years ago at age 54. Strange how things work out. Our income is more now than when we both worked. Expenses way less than pre retirement. Health is great so retiring had more benefit than expected.


----------



## Lewkat

I officially retired at 50, but did work if my local hospital called and needed coverage for vacations, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was laid off just as I turned 51 and never went back to work.

Like @Knight, that was 16 years ago, and everything has worked out better than anticipated.


----------



## Leann

JimBob1952 said:


> I'm in the exact same situation as you.  I'm a marketing writer, also 69, turning 70 this fall.  Trying to wind down but just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in.  Still working 1/2 to 3/4 time.  I enjoy the work, most days, but I also enjoy other things, and I want to spend more time with my one year old grandson (whom I hope is the first of several).


I find myself in a similar situation. I tried to retire in 2015 but continued to work in a contracting capacity. I keep telling myself that this will be the last year I'm doing it but I find myself being pulled back in. I am grateful for the extra income the work has provided, truly I am. But now, at 66, I'm ready to fully retire, to find out what's next. If it's figuring out each moment as it comes, then I'm all for it.


----------



## C50

I retired at 57.  I was part owner of a business and we sold it the beginning of 2018.  The new owners wanted me to stay forever but my heart just wasn't in it so left 6 months after the sale.  

I was the guy everyone said would never retire, type A who measured days by what I accomplished.  But once I stopped working it was like flipping a light switch, I don't ever want to work again.  Turns out I'm a lazy ****


----------



## Pecos

I retired the first time from the Navy at 48 after 31 years of service. I retired the second time at 63 from my civilian career. I enjoyed the technical work that and did like the company I worked for. I just got completely fed up with my Government Customers.


----------



## MountainRa

I retired at 67 but only because I had to move my mom in with me. It was impossible to work and care for her. I liked my job, but don’t really miss it. And having my mom with us has worked out pretty well.


----------



## john19485

Retired at age 22 from one job, retired at age 32 from another , disability retirements


----------



## StarSong

DH and I own a small business.  We sold off part, closed part, and kept part going at age 64.  We continue with it part time, mostly working remotely.  We may or may not hang it up next year at 70 when we file for his maximum SS benefits. 

I like working more than he does...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Elina said:


> I Retired at 59 ..my retirement age by the time i get to it will have increased from 66 to 67 ..I Had no intention of working to that age , my health came first .


Took early retirement at 56, saved all during my working life to do so.  I only worked to pay my bills, buy things we needed or wanted and save for a debt-free retirement.  It worked out well, I'm so happy I'm enjoying my last years on this earth without punching a clock and spending my days away from my home, husband and pets.  My hubby retired the same year as I did.


----------



## funsearcher!

67.5 years old when I retired


----------



## Marie5656

*I retired early, at age 62. Due to pretty bad arthritis, and the nature of my work I had to retire on disability.  So, I was on SSD until 65, then switched to regular SSA*


----------



## gamboolman

I retired at 61-1/2  year old.
I would have liked to have retired earlier but due to being worried about having enough monies, we did a afew "One More Year(s)".
Retirement is wonderful !


----------



## David777

Worked as a non-degreed peon in a list of Silicon Valley hardware engineering corps all my adult life after HD from USAF during the Viet Nam War. Never laid off though would have been fired a couple times had I not quit.  Never collected unemployment insurance because quit each time and then spent months to years between each job not working enjoying an interesting life, spending through bank accounts till running low, for instance taking college classes or skiing all winter, whatever.  

After working 6 years at one major corp where several hundred k of stock grants went underwater from the DOT COM collapse, spent 5 years on free time going through $120k savings until near broke after the 2008 economic collapse.  Then worked a final 8 years until age 67 in order to put a modest chunk in the bank and have enough years of high income within the 35 years SS counts to draw near top monthly benefits. During 5 years now retired as a cheap frugal single person, have yet to dip into my savings thus just living off SS.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I retired at 56. November 1, 2011. No regrets!


----------



## spectratg

Kika said:


> OMG...I seem to be the outlier here!  I retired at 72 1/2.  I really loved my job. Then we had a huge change in upper management, and after about 2 yrs of that I had enough.   I retired just about a year before covid.  I managed to get a few nice trips in and returned from my last one less than a week before lockdown in March of 2020.    I worked in healthcare, so the timing worked out well for me.


I've got you beat Kika.  I retired last year (sold my company) at 75 1/2 years.  Did not take social security until age 70 (when the government basically insisted that I had to).  My wife passed away in 2014 so continuing to work was a necessity for my mental health.  Even now, well some days . . .  Sold my house last year too and moved to a retirement community that I really like.  But some days . . .  As you might guess I have zero hobbies and absolutely no mechanical abilities!  The highlight of my life is that I get to spend time with my grandchildren!!!


----------



## MickaC

Retired at 58, in 2016.
Had sold the farm…..divorced……and here I am.


----------



## PamfromTx

I early retired due to health reasons.   62


----------



## Jan14

I’m 60 and have health issues. Selling my business and going to work part time.  I have a lot of anxiety about what I’ll do without working so part time seems like good option. My mom worked until age 82 and quit because we, her children, insisted.   I was raised to just worked till death I guess.


----------



## Jan14

I own a large Thrift Store with 6 employees.  I’m on dialysis awaiting transplant.   New owner will allow me to stay on for limited hrs.  If I want.


----------



## dseag2

I retired at 63 in June 2020 because my company eliminated my job, along with many others within my company, due to the impact of Covid.  I would have probably worked until 70 years old but in hindsight it would have been a mistake.  My stress level is so much lower and I am enjoying life.

Now my only stress comes from watching the news, not from keeping up with emails and answering phone calls.  I can turn the news off.


----------



## Jan14

If I had better employees to take care of my store I wouldn’t have sold.  I just can’t seem to put a good crew together and I can’t deal with the managing part any more.  My stress is so high and that’s just 6 employees and just a Thrift Store.  My health is more important right now. The business is booming and a good time to sell it.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

I actually retired twice and both were early. The first was really early in my early 50's when I got Breast Cancer and was dealing with that. After I kicked that, I did go back to work , but then at 60 I retired for good this time from teaching when I was diagnosed with Non Hodgkin's Lymphoma and I kicked that as well and now I am just doing the relaxation thing and enjoying it.


----------



## Jan14

Signe The Survivor said:


> I actually retired twice and both were early. The first was really early in my early 50's when I got Breast Cancer and was dealing with that. After I kicked that, I did go back to work , but then at 60 I retired for good this time from teaching when I was diagnosed with Non Hodgkin's Lymphoma and I kicked that as well and now I am just doing the relaxation thing and enjoying it.


Good for you.  This is my second rodeo for a transplant.  Had one in my 30’s also.  I know how health issues really can wear you down. I can’t wait to be semi retired at least.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Jan14 said:


> Good for you.  This is my second rodeo for a transplant.  Had one in my 30’s also.  I know how health issues really can wear you down. I can’t wait to be semi retired at least.


Health issues can put a damper on things, but always remember to stay positive. Retirement is wonderful.


----------



## Jan14

Oh I know.  I had my 1st kidney for 22 years. I’ll get another in a couple years.  Life on dialysis is a little rough.  I’m trying to make positive steps to cut down.  Do things that make me happy for once.   But thank you so much really


----------



## old medic

Just retired and still 58. Loved my job but 36 years on the truck was enough,


----------



## Michael Z

Age 63. Just in time! Early retirement incentive paid for most of my very expensive family health insurance until age 65.


----------



## spectratg

Jan14 said:


> I’m 60 and have health issues. Selling my business and going to work part time.  I have a lot of anxiety about what I’ll do without working so part time seems like good option. My mom worked until age 82 and quit because we, her children, insisted.   I was raised to just worked till death I guess.


For good or bad, my 4 daughters inherited my workaholic disposition.  Not sure that my wife would have approved.


----------



## Homeschoolie

We retired at age 48 and 50...what a relief (loongg sigh) and never looked back.


----------



## Jules

Retirement is wonderful. 55  Ten years later looked back and was thankful I had the freedom to do all the things we did.  Now it’s nearly another ten years and I’m even more appreciative of the time I got.


----------



## StarSong

I've known people whose work is not only their passion, it the aspect of their lives that validates them more than any other.  Retirement is a misery so they open a new business, start consulting, volunteer regularly, build or remodel their house, etc., They need work of some kind to make them whole.  Others can't wait to stop working. Many of us fall somewhere between.   

It takes all kinds to make a world.


----------



## Kika

spectratg said:


> I've got you beat Kika. I retired last year (sold my company) at 75 1/2 years. Did not take social security until age 70 (when the government basically insisted that I had to). My wife passed away in 2014 so continuing to work was a necessity for my mental health.


Yes, do have me beat.  My husband passed away in 2014, and I never thought about it until now, but that probably played a big part in me continuing to work.  Not too much time to think that way.  I'll be moving to an over 55 community AND closer to the grandchildren at the end of this year.  I can't wait.


----------



## Packerjohn

I retired at 53.5 years of age and went on a 8.5 month trip completely around the world.  That would have been 22 years ago.  I have moved and I have traveled every year since then.  If the truth be known, I have never once had a boring day.  Life is exciting and I still want to "hit the road and go."


----------



## Packerjohn

StarSong said:


> I've known people whose work is not only their passion, it the aspect of their lives that validates them more than any other.  Retirement is a misery so they open a new business, start consulting, volunteer regularly, build or remodel their house, etc., They need work of some kind to make them whole.  Others can't wait to stop working. Many of us fall somewhere between.
> 
> It takes all kinds to make a world.


Yup, I have met some of these "consultations".  They seemed uphappy with retirement and their wives were really getting "fed up."  Worse examples I have seen are school teachers with a full pension, taking jobs away from young people who are desperate for a teaching job and going back to work.  Imagine, a full pension and going back to work!  Beyond belief!


----------



## Rich29

I retired at 72. My reasoning to work that long was to have sufficient savings so I would
not have to change my life style in retirement. So far, so good.


----------



## ElCastor

I retired at 57. Did the math and it worked. My wife was set to retire at the same time, but when she gave notice her boss offered to lay her off (with full retirement benefits) if she worked another 6 months. The lay off included a very large bonus so she held out for that extra six months. Worked out well for both of us, and we never looked back.


----------



## Pepper

We have young retirees here.  For me, I haven't worked in about 20 years, due to health concerns.  It left me w/a lower SS, but I had no choice in the matter, I couldn't do it.  I was 50, too early not to work anymore unless wealthy which I'm not.


----------



## Packerjohn

Everyday that you work beyond the age of 65 is 1 day off your retirement!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Retired at 64.

Crunched the numbers and we decided that with our SS, our 401's and my military retirement,
I could retire.

Writing this I realize retirement was like living with my parents, where someone else was taking care
of the bills and I didn't have to work.


----------



## tortiecat

I stopped working  in my 30's to have my children;  returned when they were
in high school and worked for another 30 years before retiring.
Does a woman ever retire!!!


----------



## Butterfly

67-1/2 for me.  Hips both went south and had to be replaced, which would have been a major interruption anyway.  I was also sick and tired of long hours and bad tempered boss.


----------



## Sunny

I was 55.  My husband got early retirement, and we both decided to enjoy life without jobs. We moved to the west coast, stayed there for years, and loved it.


----------



## Patch

Worked until I was 70, with no regrets.  Loved what I was doing.  The firm I was with treated me well.  Thought I was retired at 69, taking some vacation/comp time before officially retiring.  On the golf course, 4th of July weekend and the firm called.  Needed me on a project where a contractor was in trouble.  When I hesitated, the firm made the financial compensation something I couldn't turn down.  Took a little over six months to get things in order where the  project could be turned over to a young engineer.
Immediately upon retirement, I began doing some substitute teaching at a trade school.  What they promised as four or five days/month, turned into 5 day/week and them wanting me to go full time.  I fully retired at that time... sorta.

Have spent the past 4 years on the Board of Directors at a local golf facility.  We're a little over a million dollar/year facility.  On the Finance Committee and chair the Grounds Committee.  Within the past week have completed a full analysis of our insurance program, meeting with brokers, etc. Trying to get a new Greens Superintendent up to speed.  Maintain the water system at the course.  Close to beginning construction of a new $500,000 maintenance facility that I have been the lead on.  All volunteer.  Play golf with my "geezer group" six or seven days/week.  Busier than I was when working!!!!  Wife who has put up with me 55 years loves it because I'm not sitting around the house in her way all day!!!!  :>)

Swore not to "recline and decline" upon retiring.  And, I haven't.  Gotta keep the mind and body active!!!


----------



## RFW

Worked until 65. Kind of felt like I lost my purpose in life right after that.


----------



## Leann

Leann said:


> I find myself in a similar situation. I tried to retire in 2015 but continued to work in a contracting capacity. I keep telling myself that this will be the last year I'm doing it but I find myself being pulled back in. I am grateful for the extra income the work has provided, truly I am. But now, at 66, I'm ready to fully retire, to find out what's next. If it's figuring out each moment as it comes, then I'm all for it.


I have been pondering this for a while now, to fully retire that is. I look at the direction of the economy and sometimes it compels me to work forever. Then I look at the quality of my life, how I longed for the luxury of just being. Not spending wads of money on things I don't need or can't afford. Rather, to start each day gently, unencumbered by thoughts of the next work deadline. 

This morning I made my decision. My current work project ends in a few months and that will be it. I know it will be an adjustment on many levels, not just financial, but I so look forward to it.


----------



## C50

I thought I should clarify something.  Earlier I posted I retired at 57 which is true.  I should of mentioned I ended up going on disability three years later due to some health issues.  Shit happens.


----------



## Colleen

My husband retired first. That was in 2001 when he was 61. He had a hard, physical job (Boilermaker) and traveled a lot for the company and he was burned out. So, when he retired...I retired. I was 55 but I went back to work in 2005 for extra pocket money to support my quilting habit...haha. I officially retired (again) in 2008 and haven't worked outside the home since. I'm so busy, I don't know how I ever had time to work


----------



## debodun

I took the early retirement incentive in 2010 when offered by my employer. I was 58. I get 85% of the income I was getting when I worked plus SSI. I'm making more sitting on my a$$ than when I was working and driving 50 miles round-trip every day.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

We both retired at 62, in 2020, just before the Covid shutdown. I was in IT and didn't really plan to retire that soon, but the writing was on the wall.  I was the last person on my team left in North America - everyone else was in India or Europe. Work was no longer fun - so we did the figuring, consulted with our planner and decided to go ahead and do it. She was in a part time job that was mostly something to keep busy. We retired, pulled up stakes and moved to Florida to be near the grandchildren. Don't regret it for a minute. We're now seeing the wisdom in choosing the "significantly below average" economic conditions in all the planning tools!


----------



## chrislind2

It was 7 months ago. I am 71 and waiting to be 72 so I can draw on my stock market retirement. If there is any left in that on my next birthday. Never thought I would retire because I did not start saving until my late 50's. Saved a fair amount and then got some from my parents estate. Not the kind of income to travel the world on, but I hated my job and not working there is just like winning the lottery. I have no debt and know how to not waste money. Learned that by being broke raising my 2 daughters for about 18 years.


----------



## Leann

Leann said:


> I have been pondering this for a while now, to fully retire that is. I look at the direction of the economy and sometimes it compels me to work forever. Then I look at the quality of my life, how I longed for the luxury of just being. Not spending wads of money on things I don't need or can't afford. Rather, to start each day gently, unencumbered by thoughts of the next work deadline.
> 
> This morning I made my decision. My current work project ends in a few months and that will be it. I know it will be an adjustment on many levels, not just financial, but I so look forward to it.


Well, I did it. I pulled the plug a few months early. I retired from my full-time job in 2015 but continued to work in a contracting capacity since then. I appreciated the extra income but the stress was creeping in like it had when I was working full-time. So I planned on ending the contract work in late May of this year but decided to do it a few months early. I've been officially retired since March 30th and I have to say, it's pretty darn sweet!


----------



## moviequeen1

I took early retirement in 2011 when I was 59,finacinally I could do so
I worked 27 yrs as pharm tech orginally worked 4 days/wk then went down to 3. There was alot of paper work, walking,bending,lifting  in my job delivering narcotics to nursing floors/speciality units I dealt  with inpatient nurses/doctors almost every day who wanted things ASAP, though I didn't deliver the narcotics they needed. They never understood the other pharm techs delivered them
I would come home at the end of the week emotionally&physically exhausted,I had enough
I have no regrets Sue


----------



## carouselsilver

I had to retire quite early, at age 43 due to health issues. I always hoped that I could go back to work one day, but things just kept getting worse.  Now I am one year away from official retirement age.


----------



## Betty Boop

I retired at the age of 65 in 2007 after working from the year 1965 as a teacher.


----------



## Ronni

I’ll be 69 in a week. My husband is 75. We are both self employed and both still working.  

Sometimes we’ll cut back on the hours, or the work will ebb some, but mostly it’s fulltime.

We’ve talked about retiring. But really we have the best of both worlds right now. Can work as much, or as little, as we want. We take time away from work frequently to play, to take trips, to work on the house. 

No concrete plans to retire at any point. I’m guessing that we will ultimately stop working for good only for health reasons.


----------



## Packerjohn

I retired at 53.5 and traveled the world.  I love retirement.  Guess I have been lucky!  None of that "dying on the job" for me.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

Retired 55ish and have enjoyed it all. Except I did detect envy and jealousy among friends and family.


----------



## GoneFishin

60 for me


----------



## Georgiagranny

Which time? The first time, I'd just turned 50 in 1990. Have "retired" five more times since then and just can't seem to stay that way. IOW, I've flunked retirement. Maybe I'll work a few more years before I "graduate"


----------



## JustDave

I retired at 54, and lived on a shoe string for awhile.  I wanted to live on a sailboat and cross an ocean, and I needed to do that when I was young, although that three year adventure didn't happen until 8 years later when the economy allowed me to sell my house and buy the boat I wanted. California - Mexico - Hawaii - Alaska - Seattle; All in one big circle without retracing my steps.  Alaska was the high point, what a beautiful wild place to sail.  I saw hundreds of whales, and smaller sea animals with snow capped peaks behind it all.  Hawaii was nice too, I met and made some wonderful friends there, along with many blue water sailors.  But Alaska took my breath away.


----------



## Don M.

I retired when I was 60.  I was planning on working till age 62, but the company was downsizing and they offered 18 months pay to retire early.  I didn't take me long to sign up, instead of working for nearly free for the remaining 2 years.  It took me a few weeks to get used to living without having to get up at 6AM....but I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice what I was making.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Don M. that was me, too, except I was 50. Company made me an offer I couldn't refuse. So I didn't  .


----------



## Capt Lightning

56.  I always planned to retire at 56, not 65.   I made a lot of changes including moving from one end of the country to the other.


----------



## -Oy-

I retired 6 months ago - aged then 58. Just a youngster me. 60 at Christmas.


----------



## garyt1957

I planned on retiring at 60 but my Dad was still kicking then at 92 so we couldn't go south for the winter so I thought *why sit around  the winter in Michigan  so I worked a couple  more years. At 62 I wasn't working anymore even if we had to sit home. My Dad is still  going strong at 96*


----------



## Murrmurr

I chose to retire 8 years ago, at 58, because my back just couldn't take it anymore. After a successful major surgery in 2016, and about a year of physical therapy, I felt good enough to go back to work, so I took a few jobs building decks with a buddy of mine to sort of feel it out. 

That didn't go well at all, so I went and got a foster parent license through Child Protective Services. I've had only 2 foster children since then, mainly because my apartment only has one bedroom and the first child lived with me for almost 3 years. I only get paid while I have a foster child, but that's fine.


----------



## JustBonee

Retired at 62,  and I never looked back.


----------



## oldpop

I retired at the age of (49). I wouldn't call it early. More like right on time.


----------



## ronaldj

laid off carpenter at 59, took small pension, SS at 62, another small pension and lived happy ever after as the long termed unemployed.....or as I like to say being in the construction field, worked through the recession of the 70s, 80s, 90s, 10s and now on recess full time.


----------



## horseless carriage

At 76 I'm still working a full day, there's two more septuagenarians there, one is 78 the other, 74. You might ask why, I could give you forty-two thousand reasons why.


----------



## Ruthanne

I was forced to retire due to health issues.  It made my life hell but I've survived anyway.


----------



## horseless carriage

Georgiagranny said:


> @Don M. that was me, too, except I was 50. Company made me an offer I couldn't refuse. So I didn't  .


The company did much the same for me. I had moved south taking up a job with a large conglomerate, two years on that same conglomerate sold off the division that I worked in to the American company UPS. They assumed that my then age of 52 was akin to, one foot in the grave, I was dispensable, they were rich. Much filthy lucre changed hands and I was history.

You might think that with the decent bribe I would call it a day, yeah right! I used the cash to start up on my own. A year later my brother, who had fallen out with his business partner, joined me. We grew the business over the next twelve years and sold it at a healthy profit. Nowadays my brother spends his time bringing down his golf handicap. I spend my time working for one of our former clients. I shall probably continue to do so whilst my health holds out. It's not the money, although I readily agree that does make life extremely comfortable, it's the stimulus, it makes getting up in the morning worthwhile. Some might find that sad, well so be it, but it's my life and I feel anything but sad.


----------



## bowmore

I was older, but a lot happened. My late wife was brain injured, and I worked to keep our health plan for her. She died in 2005, when I was 67.
I had nothing better to do, so I kept working to fill the days.
Sometime later, I met a wonderful lady who was also widowed. We married, and I waited until the next January, to get my profit sharing, then retired.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> The company did much the same for me. I had moved south taking up a job with a large conglomerate, two years on that same conglomerate sold off the division that I worked in to the American company UPS. They assumed that my then age of 52 was akin to, one foot in the grave, I was dispensable, they were rich. Much filthy lucre changed hands and I was history.
> 
> You might think that with the decent bribe I would call it a day, yeah right! I used the cash to start up on my own. A year later my brother, who had fallen out with his business partner, joined me. We grew the business over the next twelve years and sold it at a healthy profit. Nowadays my brother spends his time bringing down his golf handicap. I spend my time working for one of our former clients. I shall probably continue to do so whilst my health holds out. It's not the money, although I readily agree that does make life extremely comfortable, it's the stimulus, it makes getting up in the morning worthwhile. Some might find that sad, well so be it, but it's my life and I feel anything but sad.


It's not sad to me but it would be sad if it *were* me.   I couldn't wait to retire. Some people are not happy being retired because they love working for the reasons you stated. My husband was one of those. He owned a small business and wouldn't have dreamed of being fully retired.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I retired in 02. Came through prostate cancer at 52, sold my last of three consecutive businesses, and was thinking of starting a fourth, when my wife said I should retire, as I still had four rentals to manage, and do all of the maintenance. Been scaling back since then, with the eventual goal of just having  my own home to take care of. Getting close.


----------



## Gary O'

What age did you retire​
At 66
I woulda stayed longer (it was so much fun!)

but

the cabin called


----------



## Warrigal

I resigned from my teaching position at 55 but dabbled in some casual employment after that. I had three old ladies who needed my assistance - Mother, Mother in Law and a maiden aunt. The casual work was very flexible but when that dried up I decided to access my superannuation savings. At 62 I was eligible to apply for the Commonwealth aged pension and I haven't had a paid position since then. I was involved in several voluntary activities until very recently. I turn 80 early next year and my one job now is to care for my husband.


----------



## DebraMae

I was a month short of 61.  Had survived breast cancer but other issues were cropping up which I knew were largely related to stress and I  took the leap.  I have never regretted it.


----------



## Chet

horseless carriage said:


> You might think that with the decent bribe I would call it a day, yeah right! I used the cash to start up on my own. A year later my brother, who had fallen out with his business partner, joined me. We grew the business over the next twelve years and sold it at a healthy profit. Nowadays my brother spends his time bringing down his golf handicap. I spend my time working for one of our former clients. I shall probably continue to do so whilst my health holds out. It's not the money, although I readily agree that does make life extremely comfortable,* it's the stimulus, it makes getting up in the morning worthwhile*. Some might find that sad, well so be it, but it's my life and I feel anything but sad.


Stimulus is definitely what's lacking in my retirement and it's making me think of some part time work somewhere just to go out and do something....*.anything*.


----------



## Disgustedman

Forced to retire at 61 1/2 due to covid. Good thing I'd gone nuts on 401K by shifting it from 6% to 10% had $8,000 after taxes and survived on that till August. 

I'd have worked till June had it not happened. But that was then.


----------



## NorthernLight

I retired at age 65.

At first, the government told me (by phone) I wouldn't get my pension, because I couldn't provide some documentation from 30 years before. I kept bugging them to say so in writing.

Two weeks before my birthday they decided to give me the pension after all. I had to shut down my business in a hurry and leave my clients in the lurch.

But they screwed up the other part of my pension, so I lived for more than a year on CAD 800 per month. A very stressful time.


----------



## ArnoldC

Fifty-nine from the U.S. Army.  Couldn't go any longer without by name presidential approval.

Sixty-two, early retirement, on the civilian side.  I never re-adapted to civilian style management.


----------



## dseag2

Forced to retire at 63 due to Covid affecting my company.  I knew I was mentally ready but wasn't sure about finances.  I took Social Security immediately and my hubby went back to work so we would have reasonable health insurance.  Now I have no desire to rejoin the rat race!


----------



## Jules

55.  Can’t believe how quickly the years have passed since then.  It seems like yesterday.


----------



## Wren

I retired at 63 and really enjoy it, no strict routine, each day is a blank canvass

Meeting up with friends for coffee or lunch most days, a day out each week with my daughter, doing household chores whenever it suits me, cooking or eating out, nobody to answer to

I do a few hours voluntary work each week but again, whatever suits me, there’s plenty of time for hobbies, reading, walking, painting, this is the life !


----------



## Raddragn

I originally planned to continue working until late 60's or early 70s. I liked my job and enjoyed working (I worked in a juvenile facility and really liked working with the kids - and they considered me somewhat of a Goddess because I rode a motorcycle year round to work and back) ; however my employer decided not to allow those of us who had accumulated multiple weeks of vacation to use more than one week at a time from early spring to late autumn. At that time I was signing up for motorcycle and horseback riding tours worldwide and they often  tended to last more than a week - which got me to thinking about a little earlier retirement.
 The coup de grace to  my working career came when I went to the SS office to discuss retirement and what I had to do. The person there talked me into retiring earlier. I did so on Nov 30 - just before my 66th birthday in December. I continued to work on call for a couple of years after that. I had a more than adequate pension which, combined with SS allowed me to live comfortably if not lavishly - LOL and financed my riding trips.


----------



## Jaiden

I retired at age 70.  I worked many years as office manager for a physician who was younger than me, and he made me promise early on that I wouldn't retire before he did.  He actually retired early, age 60, so I finally got to relax!


----------



## bowmore

I retired at 70. After losing my wife when I was 67, I continued working since I had nothing better to do. Well, that all changed when I met my current wife.
I figured life is to short to keep working, so we started traveling while we still could. We just celebrated out 15th anniversary.


----------



## JustDave

I retired at 54.  I never had any intention of waiting for the traditional retirement age of 62 or more, and had been planning an early retirement for years so that I could insure I'd be in good health to maximize the enjoyment of retirement.  As it turned out, I was diagnosed with kidney cancer during my last year of work.  Doctors found it early enough to remove the kidney (renal carcinoma is not treatable by anything other than surgery), and I made a full recovery. It was a total fluke because they were scanning my gall bladder, when the tumor showed up.  That year a fellow worker retired, then got cancer, and died that same year.  Having dodged that bullet, I was even more convinced to enjoy the rest of my life without being inconvenienced by a job.


----------



## iksentrik

I retired in 2015 a few months short of 60. My body and mind both wore out from a lifetime of hard work and long hours. I was done. I took the 2 pensions I was eligible for at the time and was able to survive the next 5 years alright. At 65 my income doubled and I'm saving more now than when I was working. I always wanted to retire as soon as I could afford it, my mother and father never lived long enough to enjoy retirement and I didn't want to fall in their footsteps. I still don't have a lot of energy and my body still aches but the absence of the stress of working is great. Spend my time playing with my computers, video game, reading, walking. I have a few friends in every age group I can enjoy so what more could I want.


----------



## Paladin1950

Retired? I tried it for a year, got bored and went back to work. Besides, Social Security was never meant to be your only source of income. I keep working, it makes me feel younger while I'm working. Why stop working if you don't have to? I've seen so many people (mostly women) in the nursing homes where I worked, who just got totally crippled up with arthritis by not staying active.


----------



## 1955

I officially retired when I was 47 and moved from CA to the Ozarks back in 2002. Hmm, I guess everybody knows how old I am now. Anyway, I’ve never been bored and keep busy following my passions. I have an insatiable curiosity that just keeps me consumed...


----------



## squatting dog

1955 said:


> I officially retired when I was 47 and moved from CA to the Ozarks back in 2002. Hmm, I guess everybody knows how old I am now. Anyway, I’ve never been bored and keep busy following my passions. I have an insatiable curiosity that just keeps me consumed...


Kinda the same here. Took early retirement when I was 46, moved from California to Arkansas. This quote struck me to the core....


----------



## 1955

squatting dog said:


> Kinda the same here. Took early retirement when I was 46, moved from California to Arkansas.


Good to hear, I do miss the CA weather & ocean. My favorite pastime was trolling out on the ocean:


----------



## squatting dog

1955 said:


> Good to hear, I do miss the CA weather & ocean. My favorite pastime was trolling out on the ocean:
> 
> View attachment 251238


Kindred spirit's here. The gulf was one of the few redeeming factors Florida had to offer. While we've had a twin engine cruiser, and a super fast outboard, we are currently without a boat as the 57 is taking up most of our time. That'll change later.   
Wife always liked the speed of the outboard, while I preferred the slower pace of the cabin cruiser. Either way, it was hard to beat watching the sun set in the gulf and sleeping out by yourself.


----------



## Wontactmyage

I retired at 62. Was willing to work longer but the SS person said not going to get any better for me. My partner was retired and wanted to travel while he was in good health so I retired and we have had a grand time and in far better health than when I worked.


----------



## Alligatorob

1955 said:


> My favorite pastime was trolling out on the ocean:


What does one troll for in California?


----------



## 1955

Alligatorob said:


> What does one troll for in California?


Fish, but I have caught blow-up dolls with the crabs.


----------



## Alligatorob

1955 said:


> Fish, but I have caught blow-up dolls with the crabs.


Good one!!

Should have asked what kind of fish.  I have not done much fishing in California.


----------



## 1955

Trolling we would get albacore, yellow fin, dorado, skip jack & the occasional blue fin. Otherwise we fished for white sea base, calico bass, giant squid, sheep head, mackerel, halibut & rock cod. In my younger days we also dived for abalone.


A pic of my buddy. We were out at the Channel Islands in our Whaler.


----------

